# Maldini - Milan: tutto vero. Il nuovo organigramma.



## admin (23 Luglio 2018)

Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.

Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:

Presidente: Scaroni

Possibile vice presidente: Maldini

Amministratore delegato: Gazidis

Vice AD addetto alle relazioni internazionali: Gandini

Direttore tecnico: Leonardo

*Anche La Gazzetta conferma i nomi e l'organigramma (con doppio AD) riportato in alto e scrive che Elliott sta lavorando al ritorno di Maldini che potrebbe giocarsi la poltrone di DG con Gandini (il quale sarà anche AD con Gazidis).*

*Anche Repubblica conferma che il Milan ripartirà dal doppio AD Gazidis - Gandini. Leonardo, che sta trattando Higuain, potrebbe chiamare Paolo Maldini ma l'ex capitano non sembra convinto. Lo stesso Maldini ha fatto capire che ci sono stati dei contatti ma che al momento non tornerà.

**Il Giornale: il Milan pensa a due possibili ruoli per Maldini. O un ruolo alla Totti, per iniziare a fare apprendistato all'interno del club per poi entrare in cabina di regia, oppure uno alla Nedved: membro del CDA e magari anche vice presidente.

Sempre secondo Il Giornale, i tempi per Gazidis non sono ancora maturi. Potrebbe arrivare a settembre. Forse.*

*Conferme anche Sky: Elliott sta provando a coinvolgere Paolo Maldini nel progetto. Il ruolo ancora da definire. Vice presidente o DS. C'è di mezzo anche Gandini.*


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



up


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



calma ... buoni ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Se trivano il modo di collaabirare profiuamente e non di farsi le scarpe uno con l’altro mi piace, molto.


----------



## Igor91 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Eiaculo senza motivo... eiaculo da 2 ore..


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se trivano il modo di collaabirare profiuamente e non di farsi le scarpe uno con l’altro mi piace, molto.



è quello che sto dicendo anche io in vari post….non vorrei ci fosse troppa gente a prendere decisioni...conta che a questa lista manca anche un DS...poi chi è che prende le decisioni sui giocatori? il DS che però deve essere avallato da Leonardo che deve essere approvato da Maldini ecc


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Mettici Braida DS e Conte allenatore e hai un quadro societario tra i primi 3 in Europa


----------



## Igor91 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Scherzi a parte, una dirigenza del genere sarebbe a livelli di Real, Barça e Juve... Prego Dio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2018)

Tutti milanisti... Insieme per il bene della società. 

Forza cuore rosso nero


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...


Divide, et impera. Puro stile Singer.


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2018)




----------



## luis4 (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



tutto giusto tranne gazidis e maldini, non verranno.


----------



## malos (23 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> tutto giusto tranne gazidis e maldini, non verranno.



Purtroppo lo penso anch'io.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2018)

*Conferme anche Sky: Elliott sta provando a coinvolgere Paolo Maldini nel progetto. Il ruolo ancora da definire. Vice presidente o DS. C'è di mezzo anche Gandini.*


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se trivano il modo di collaabirare profiuamente e non di farsi le scarpe uno con l’altro mi piace, molto.



Ora, io non vorrei anticipare troppo i tempi, ma ammesso e non concesso che ci siano tutti questi personaggi, mi viene da sperare che Elliott possa voler gestire la squadra per parecchi anni ... che senso avrebbe assemblare una management così potente e smuovere anche Maldini? Se dopo pochi anni vuoi rivendere, ci sarebbe il rischio di vedere la nuova proprietà che cambia o azzera il management, e saluteremo i nostri beniamini. Sarebbe un peccato.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2018)

Paoloooooo!!!


----------



## ralf (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Per chiudere il cerchio ci vorrebbe Paratici come DS.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ora, io non vorrei anticipare troppo i tempi, ma ammesso e non concesso che ci siano tutti questi personaggi, mi viene da sperare che Elliott possa voler gestire la squadra per parecchi anni ... che senso avrebbe assemblare una management così potente e smuovere anche Maldini? Se dopo pochi anni vuoi rivendere, ci sarebbe il rischio di vedere la nuova proprietà che cambia o azzera il management, e saluteremo i nostri beniamini. Sarebbe un peccato.


Questa della gestione a breve termine di Elliott è una modalità estranea ad Elliott, che nelle compagnie che controlla si situa con un piano industriale mai inferiore ai 7-10 anni, il tempo fisiologico per creare valore a curva discendente dei costi per la sua produzione. Nulla fa pensare che Singer abbia cambiato idea nel frattempo.


----------



## Boomer (23 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche Sky: Elliott sta provando a coinvolgere Paolo Maldini nel progetto. Il ruolo ancora da definire. Vice presidente o DS. C'è di mezzo anche Gandini.*


Milan ai milanisti COMPETENTI. Paolo deve tornare al Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (23 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Eiaculo senza motivo... eiaculo da 2 ore..



Richiama la ragazza domani mattina [MENTION=4248]Igor91[/MENTION]


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



ma magari fosse così. 

spiace per rino, ma poi ci sarebbe da cambiare pure lui.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma entra prima della fine della settimana?


----------



## bmb (24 Luglio 2018)

Questo organigramma sembra la homepage di youporn.


----------



## Marilson (24 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutti milanisti... Insieme per il bene della società.
> 
> Forza cuore rosso nero



tutti Milanisti tranne l'Interista Leonardo ovviamente


----------



## bmb (24 Luglio 2018)

Questa composizione societaria mi sta emozionando come l'estate 2002. 

#perasperaadastra


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## koti (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Mah, troppe teste.


----------



## mabadi (24 Luglio 2018)

ok manca Presidente ad honorem .................


----------



## Igor91 (24 Luglio 2018)

Ronaldinho10 ha scritto:


> Richiama la ragazza domani mattina [MENTION=4248]Igor91[/MENTION]



Ahahahahahahah non le ho eiaculato sulle scarpe ma ero davvero a mangiar fuori e leggendo la notizia mi sono esaltato particolarmente, tanto da esser rederguito da lei ahahahah
Però io nel dubbio, eiaculo. XD


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



A parte Maldini non mi piace manco un nome.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2018)

Ci sarebbe da godere fosse vero...

Forza... Paolo, Conte ed Higuain e si torna in CL dal prossimo anno.
Bisogna riprendere a pensare da tifosi da vero Milan, con la certezza che ci sia in società gente che vuole il bene sportivo del club.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Divide, et impera. Puro stile Singer.



Quoto


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Qua i giorni passano e non abbiamo ancora ufficialmente una dirigenza.


----------



## Gas (24 Luglio 2018)

> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> Presidente: *Maldini*
> 
> ...



,


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è quello che sto dicendo anche io in vari post….non vorrei ci fosse troppa gente a prendere decisioni...conta che a questa lista manca anche un DS...poi chi è che prende le decisioni sui giocatori? il DS che però deve essere avallato da Leonardo che deve essere approvato da Maldini ecc



siamo troppo abituati al fac totum alla galliani..
In realtà nelle aziende top al mondo i manager sono molti e si tratta semplicemente di rispettare le deleghe che hanno, chiare e definite, nessuno si pesata i piedi, tutti remano nella stessa direzione perché ognuno lavora nel suo settore:
Gazidis probabilmente avrà il ruolo di aumentare il valore del club e gestirne la parte finanziaria/sviluppo brand; Gandini curerà le relazioni del Milan assicurando buoni rapporti con le federazioni (FIGC; UEFA; FIFA) e i rapporti di vicinato con altri club, oltre a assicurarsi che gli interessi del Milan siano tutelati; Leonardo si occuperà solo della parte tecnica a tutto tondo.

Dove si inserisce Maldini invece? Non lo so..e se si puntasse a non avere un vero e proprio DS ma si lasciasse a Maldini e Leonardo la totale gestione tecnica del Milan? Io credo potrebbe essere un progetto interessante


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



*Anche La Gazzetta conferma i nomi e l'organigramma (con doppio AD) riportato in alto e scrive che Elliott sta lavorando al ritorno di Maldini che potrebbe giocarsi la poltrone di DG con Gandini (il quale sarà anche AD con Gazidis).*


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Repubblica conferma che il Milan ripartirà dal doppio AD Gazidis - Gandini. Leonardo, che sta trattando Higuain, potrebbe chiamare Paolo Maldini ma l'ex capitano non sembra convinto. Lo stesso Maldini ha fatto capire che ci sono stati dei contatti ma che al momento non tornerà.*


----------



## Casnop (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta conferma i nomi e l'organigramma (con doppio AD) riportato in alto e scrive che Elliott sta lavorando al ritorno di Maldini che potrebbe giocarsi la poltrone di DG con Gandini (il quale sarà anche AD con Gazidis).*


Gandini, per la sua profonda conoscenza degli ambienti Uefa, sarà essenziale per il ripristino dei rapporti con la Federazione sui due temi delicati delle compatibilità delle politiche societarie con il FPF, e degli arbitraggi in campo. Il ricordo del pessimo arbitraggio di Arsenal-Milan dello scorso marzo è ancora vivido, e ad osservarlo dal vivo, quella sera ad Emirates, c'era Gordon Singer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che il Milan ripartirà dal doppio AD Gazidis - Gandini. Leonardo, che sta trattando Higuain, potrebbe chiamare Paolo Maldini ma l'ex capitano non sembra convinto. Lo stesso Maldini ha fatto capire che ci sono stati dei contatti ma che al momento non tornerà.*



mah..con un board simile non capisco perché vorrebbe restare fuori dal progetto..

Dai Paolo ti aspettiamo, abbiamo tutti voglia di riportare il Milan al TOP, e tu ci servi tantissimo!!


----------



## Djerry (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che il Milan ripartirà dal doppio AD Gazidis - Gandini. Leonardo, che sta trattando Higuain, potrebbe chiamare Paolo Maldini ma l'ex capitano non sembra convinto. Lo stesso Maldini ha fatto capire che ci sono stati dei contatti ma che al momento non tornerà.*



Mi sembrava strano che Gandini mollasse il ruolo di AD a Roma per tornare a fare le interviste con Alciato a Nyon da semplice figurina politica.
Non ho un bel ricordo del doppio AD per i nostri colori recenti, francamente.

Manca il ruolo operativo per Maldini a questo punto, come si diceva ieri sera. A questo non puoi dirgli "intanto vieni dentro, poi ti troviamo uno scopo ed un senso", gli devi dire subito cosa vuoi da lui e lui vuole un ruolo di calcio, ma purtroppo quella casella è già di Leonardo e non possono esserci altre figure oltre a lui e Paolo. Un altro DS esclude al 100% Maldini per me.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

*Il Giornale: il Milan pensa a due possibili ruoli per Maldini. O un ruolo alla Totti, per iniziare a fare apprendistato all'interno del club per poi entrare in cabina di regia, oppure uno alla Nedved: membro del CDA e magari anche vice presidente.

Sempre secondo Il Giornale, i tempi per Gazidis non sono ancora maturi. Potrebbe arrivare a settembre. Forse.*


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan pensa a due possibili ruoli per Maldini. O un ruolo alla Totti, per iniziare a fare apprendistato all'interno del club per poi entrare in cabina di regia, oppure uno alla Nedved: membro del CDA e magari anche vice presidente.*



Sarà Vice Presidente


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan pensa a due possibili ruoli per Maldini. O un ruolo alla Totti, per iniziare a fare apprendistato all'interno del club per poi entrare in cabina di regia, oppure uno alla Nedved: membro del CDA e magari anche vice presidente.
> 
> Sempre secondo La Stampa, i tempi per Gazidis non sono ancora maturi. Potrebbe arrivare a settembre. Forse.*



Non accetterà mai ruoli del genere.
Se veramente vogliono Maldini devono rinunciare a Gandini e mettere Leonardo a fare il DS


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica conferma che il Milan ripartirà dal doppio AD Gazidis - Gandini. Leonardo, che sta trattando Higuain, potrebbe chiamare Paolo Maldini ma l'ex capitano non sembra convinto. Lo stesso Maldini ha fatto capire che ci sono stati dei contatti ma che al momento non tornerà.*



Niente di diverso da quanto accade alla Juve, con Mazzia (AD parte finanziaria) e Marotta (AD parte sportiva) supportato da un tecnico (Paratici) che sceglie i giocatori. Le nostre figure sarebbero Gazidis, Gandini e Leonardo. 

Da vedere come possa incastrarsi Maldini (Nedved) in tutto ciò. Presumo che l'ex capitano pretenda un ruolo ben più decisivo di quello affidato al biondo cascatore juventino.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Se Leonardo e Maldini riuscissero a concertare, si potrebbe avere una bella squadra di DT di personalità, competenza calcistica ed esperienza internazionale come nessun'altra al Mondo. Qualunque calciatore/procuratore, vedendosi arrivare una coppia del genere...
Spero che Maldini voglia impegnarsi con noi, con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Casnop (24 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Niente di diverso da quanto accade alla Juve, con Mazzia (AD parte finanziaria) e Marotta (AD parte sportiva) supportato da un tecnico (Paratici) che sceglie i giocatori. Le nostre figure sarebbero Gazidis, Gandini e Leonardo.
> 
> Da vedere come possa incastrarsi Maldini (Nedved) in tutto ciò. Presumo che l'ex capitano pretenda un ruolo ben più decisivo di quello affidato al biondo cascatore juventino.


Basterebbero quelle tre figure, francamente. Il resto non è eccesso, ma non è essenziale.


----------



## Djerry (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il Milan pensa a due possibili ruoli per Maldini. O un ruolo alla Totti, per iniziare a fare apprendistato all'interno del club per poi entrare in cabina di regia, oppure uno alla Nedved: membro del CDA e magari anche vice presidente.
> 
> Sempre secondo Il Giornale, i tempi per Gazidis non sono ancora maturi. Potrebbe arrivare a settembre. Forse.*



Messa così, addio Paolo.

E' Leonardo che deve garantire ampia autonomia a Maldini sul lato tecnico e sportivo, tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Zenos (24 Luglio 2018)

Gazidis AD parte amministrativa
Maldini AD parte sportiva
Gandini DG e rapporti con UEFA
Leonardo DT
Ci manca un DS (Tare?Braida?)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gazidis AD parte amministrativa
> Maldini AD parte sportiva
> Gandini DG e rapporti con UEFA
> Leonardo DT
> Ci manca un DS (Tare?Braida?)



In realtà ci mancano tutti....non si sbrigano ad ufficializzare nessuno...


----------



## Gekyn (24 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Messa così, addio Paolo.
> 
> E' Leonardo che deve garantire ampia autonomia a Maldini sul lato tecnico e sportivo, tutto il resto è fuffa.



Siamo sicuri che Maldini pretenda tutta questa autonomia o gli basterebbe entrare dentro in una società seria con idee chiare con la possibilità di dare il suo contributo, senza pretendere autonomia totale su tutta l'area tecnica?


----------



## Djerry (24 Luglio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che Maldini pretenda tutta questa autonomia o gli basterebbe entrare dentro in una società seria con idee chiare con la possibilità di dare il suo contributo, senza pretendere autonomia totale su tutta l'area tecnica?



Se lo conosco, e penso di aver imparato a conoscerlo, sono più che sicuro che lui pretenda autonomia, almeno nella sua sfera che dev'essere rigorosamente tecnica.

Solo il rapporto speciale con Leonardo potrebbe garantire che lui si senta autonomo, la figura di un altro DS ne uccide ogni possibilità di ritorno.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



Su maldini comincio a crederci per davvero.
Le sue ultime dichiarazioni sono state molto particolari con un attenzione sui 'verbi' a dir poco sospetta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Luglio 2018)

Bene... Molto bene...
Il fatto di scindere la parte sportiva tecnica con quella economico amministrativa. 
Stesso ruolo doppia figura. Per alcune figure professionali è fondamentale.

Ottima mossa.


----------



## Davide L (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



*Ma vi immaginate questo board che va dalla Uefa a trattare il VA\SA?*


----------



## Black (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, martedì 24 luglio, conferma che Elliott sta lavorando per riportare Maldini al Milan. Conferme anche sul possibile ruolo: quello di vice presidente operativo.
> 
> Questo il nuovo organigramma del Milan targato Elliott:
> 
> ...



detto che il doppio AD mi ricorda periodi non proprio fantastici.... questo organigramma sarebbe una cosa positiva. Manca però il nome del DS che non è una figura da poco


----------

